# What with the heat ??????????????



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

I think we are in July 30+ for the next week
I rebember starting school and it being COLD out in the AM got up today @ 7AM and it was 32 out side. Think we well be plowing sand this winter here in the east cost and putting ice cubes in the spreaderstymusic


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's wrong with it. I like these high 80's.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

grandview;1065158 said:


> What's wrong with it. I like these high 80's.


Man i cant go out and work on my stuff :realmad: Go out for 10 min and come back in. Good time to pant the plow i guess it well bake on lol


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

few weeks ago it was 98 with 100% humidity today it was 85 real feel I'm not complaining


----------

